#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  الدعاء بقلوبكم للغاليه لمسه بالشفاء العاجل

## سيمفونية كاتبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الحقيقة كنت متردده وأنا بنزل الخبر

لكن بناء على طلب كل أصحاب لمسه

 اللي عايزين يطمنو عليها .. نزلته

 لأنهم بعتولي أكثر من مرة علشان يعرفوا أخبارها 

فأنا حبيت أطمنكم جميعاً وأحب الأول أقول إن 

غادرة لمسه مساء يوم الأحد إلى لندن

لإجراء عمليه خطيره ... وأتوقف عن باقي التفصيل

ولحد الأن لم تجرى العمليه لأنها في مرحلة

التحليل والإشاعات وإن شاء الله حطمن الجميع على

أخبرها كل لما تكلمني .. أشكركم جميعاً على السؤال

هي لحد الأن بصحه كويسه لكن تعبانه نفسيين

أرجو من الله أن تعود لنا على خير

ولكن أتمنى إن الكل يدعي لها من قلبه

 لأنها تحتاج الدعاء من الجميع

وقالت لي ان أطمن كل من يسأل عنها 

وأقول له يدعو لها وأنا بحترم رغبتها

يارب تم شفائها على خير

ورجعها لينا بألف سلامه

وأتمنى الدعاء لها من الجميع لحد ماترجع لينا 

بالسلامه وترد على حضراتكم

******************

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ،

وأتم عليها صحتها، اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ..

اشفيها وأنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

أشكركم جميعاً وفي حفظ الله

والأن مع الدعاء ...

----------


## nour2005

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

 أللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس

إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما

أللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس

إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما

أللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس

إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما

----------


## صافيولا

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اسأل الله لها العفو والعافيه

وعوده حميده ان شاء الله 

وشفاء قريب

مشكوره للفته هايدي دياب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الخبر دة فاجانى جداً يا هايدى وقلقنى فعلاً على لمسة
يا رب إن شاء الله يشفيها ونطمن عليها كلنا ويا ريت تطمنينا عليها دايماً
يا هايدى لغاية ماترجع بالسلامة وتطمنا بنفسها 
أشكرك هايدى على لفتتك الرقيقة دى
تحياتى...,,

----------


## drmustafa

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها


شكرا ياهايدى على اللفتة الطيبة 

رجاء أن تطمنينا عليها باستمرار
إلى أن تعود لنا بالسلامة بإذن الله

----------


## سوما

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ،

وأتم عليها صحتها، اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ..

اشفيها وأنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً.

نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها

أمين يارب العالمين..
أن شاء الله نتطمئن عليها وترجع بالسلامة..

----------


## caty mastar

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ،

وأتم عليها صحتها، اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ..

اشفيها وأنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــن 
ربنا يرجعها بالسلامه ويعفى عنها وعن جميع مرضى المسلمين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* أشكركم جميعاً على روحكم الطيبه وهذا ليس بجديد

على شخصيتكم المحترمه وإن شاء الله كل لما

أعرف أي خبر جديد حبلغكم جميعاً 

وأطمنكم على عصفورة المنتدى

ويارب يصبرني ويصبر الجميع على غيابها

 وأتمنى أن تدعو لها دائماً ولا تتوقفوا عن الدعاء 

وجزاكم الله خير على تعاونكم ودعمكم النفسي الجميل*

----------


## طائر الشرق

ربا يشفيها ويكتب لها الصحة الدائمة باذن الله

----------


## أم أحمد

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
النهاردة بالنسبة ليا يوم الصدمات
الف سلامة عليها
لو امكن تبعتي رقمها 
وانا هاكلمها من عندي يا هايدي
وربنا يطمنا عليها يا رب

----------


## غادة جاد

شفاك الله وعافاك يا داليا
ربنا يكتب لها الشفاء والصحة بإذن الله
شكرا يا هايدي
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ،

وأتم عليها صحتها، اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ..

اشفيها وأنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

يارب ردها الينا سالمة غانمة اللهم امين ارفع عنها البلاء يارب 
اللهم امين

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 


خبر مفجع يا هايدي .. ربنا يصبرها ويخفف عنها ألمها

حقيقي صدمة .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف لمسه انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف لمسه انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف لمسه انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما









مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## thereallove

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس

إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما

أللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس

إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما

أللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس

إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما

ان شاء الله هترجع علي خير وربنا هيشفيها 

وربنا مش هيورينا حاجه وحشه فيها ابدا ان شاء الله

----------


## rosey19

> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> ...


 اللهم تقبل دعائنا واشفى صديقتنا داليا وردها الينا بصحه وعافيه

----------


## سنـــدس

_اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف لمسه انت الشافي 

لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ، وأتم عليها صحتها، اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ..

اشفيها وأنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيكى يا داليا ويرجعك لينا سالمة غانمة بأذن الله
ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة يا حبيبتى

_

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

إن شاء الله لمسة ترجع لنا بألف سلامة

و أنا واثقة إن كل إخواتنا في المنتدي هيدعولها من قلبهم

جزاك الله خيرا هايدي..موضوعك أتاح لنا الفرصة جميعا إننا ندعي للمسة.

----------


## العسل المر

1000  سلامة عليكي يا لمسه ، ترجعي بالسلامة ان شاء الله 


والله مش عارف أقول ايه - كلنا مستنيينك ترجعي لمكانك تاني 



شكرا ع الافته الجميلة .. ،



أنا مستنيكي يا لمسه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


 أشكركم جميعاً على روحكم الطيبه وهذا ليس بجديد

على شخصيتكم المحترمه وإن شاء الله كل لما

أعرف أي خبر جديد حبلغكم جميعاً 

وأطمنكم على عصفورة المنتدى

ويارب يصبرني ويصبر الجميع على غيابها

 وأتمنى أن تدعو لها دائماً ولا تتوقفوا عن الدعاء 

وجزاكم الله خير على تعاونكم ودعمكم النفسي الجميل



للأسف لا يوجد شئ جديد أستطيع أن أخبركم به الأن

لأني الأن في قمة القلق والرعب الشديد على داليا

أرجوا أن تستمرو فى الدعاء ويارب تتصل تطمني عليها وأطمنكم


*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم 

تانى خبر محزن جدا ليا النهاردة ..

ربنا يشفيكِ ويعافيكِ يا لمسة وترجعيلنا بألف سلامة يارب ... 

وإن شاء الله تعملي العملية وتنجح وتقومي بألف سلامة وتطمنينا بنفسك يارب ...

أتمنى من الله أن يكتب لكِ الشفاء ... وأن يحميكِ .. وتقومي بألف سلامة يارب ... 

دعواتي لكِ ولكل من فى موقفك .. ربنا يشفيكِ ويشفي جميع المسلمين يارب ... 

وياريت يا هايدى أول بأول تطمنينا على أخبارها ... والله الواحد بقى قلقان زيادة .. إن شاء الله خير يارب العالمين يا رحمن يا رحيم ...

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

والله ياجماعه أنا أسفه على القلق إللي عملته ليكم

لكن أنا والله نزلت الموضوع علشان

ناس كتير كانت قلقانه على لمسه 

إنما معاد العمليه هو متحدد من شهر تقريباً

وهى مردتش تقلق حد عليها

علشان كده محدش يعرف إنها حتسافر

 وللأسف دلوقتي مافيش اي أخبار عنها 

بس الخبر الأكيد إن لسه العمليه متعملتش

أنا بتمنى أمنيه واحده بس ياريت

تعرف تدخل من لندن على المنتدى وتشوف أدى إيه

الناس بتحبها علشان نفسيتها تتحسن 

ويبقى لديها رغبه فى الحياه

بدل الرعب إللي معيشانه فيه ده

يارب يرجعها بالسلامه وبجد يمكن أول مره

الواحد يحس إن في حياته شئ يستحق إنه 

يتمسك به لحد أخر نفس من عمره

يارب ترجع أو تتصل تتطمني 

عليها وأنا حطمنكم علطول

يارب لا نملك غير دعائك فـ إستجب لنا

*

----------


## sad man

جزاك الله كل خير ياهايدى
وكان لازم تعملى الموضوع ده
لانها فعلا محتاجه لدعائنا جميعا
واحنا فى الظروف دى لا نملك الا الدعاء لها
وياريت منبخلش عليها بالدعاء
وان شاء الله هترجع لينا بالف سلامه
وربنا كبير ورحمته وسعت كل شىء
ولمسه انسانه طيبه وبريئه 
وتستاهل كل خير
واللى يعرفها لازم يعتبرها اكتر من اخت

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ،

وأتم عليها صحتها، اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ..

اشفيها وأنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــن 
ربنا يرجعها بالسلامه ويعفى عنها وعن جميع مرضى المسلمين

----------


## نسمة صيف

_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم اشفها وعافها واعيدها الى اهلها سالمة

اللهم خفف عنها ماهىفيه الآن اللهم هونها عليها

اللهم ثبتها وأجعلها ترى الصعب سهلا

اللهم اشفها وعافها وابرئها من مرضها

اللهم تقبل دعائنا لداليا ودعاء جميع من يحبونها

اللهم انك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه

للهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــم اشفها شفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاءلا يغادر سقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــما

اللهم تقبل دعئنا لها بظهر الغيب وتقبل دعائها

آمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين

عودى الينا لمسة  الجميع هنا يحبك وينتظرك وانتى قوية ومؤمنة  


ننتظرك هناااااااااااااااااا جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

جزاكى الله خيرا هااااااااااااااايدى_

----------


## سوما



----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

اللهم يا من أعطيتنا الايمان من قبل ان نسألك..

 آمن خوفنا ولا تخيب رجائنا واعطنا سؤلنا

.. و اغفر لنا.. ولا تعاقبنا بالسلب بعد العطاء.. 

ولا بكفران النعم وحرمان الرضا

اللهم يا باسط يا كريم.. 

اقسمت عليك ببسط يديك وكرم وجهك..

 ان تعطينا خير ما نفذت به مشيئتك..

 وتعلقت به قدرتك.. 

وجرى به قلمك.. 

واكفنا شر ما هو ضد لذلك..

 واتمم علينا نعمتك

اللهم اشهدنا نعمتك..

 والهمنا حمدك..

 والرضا بقضائك 

واعفو عنا وعافنا.. 

وارضى عنا وراضنا

 وارحمنا وارحم بنا

أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## sad man

يارب انت ارحم عليها من اى حد
اشفها وعافها
ورجعها لينا ولكل اللى بيجبها بالسلامه
اللهم آمين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

غداً سوف تقول لمسه بـ إجراء العمليه

يوم الجمعه الموافق 27/2

 وهذا المعاد الذي تحدد حتى الأن

وعندما يحدث أي تغير في المعاد حبلغ حضراتكم

 أرجو تكثيف الدعاء لها في كل صلاة *

----------


## KANE2008

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ،

وأتم عليها صحتها، اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ..

اشفيها وأنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

امين امين امين

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*يارب اللهم انها عبده من عبادك الصالحيين*
*يارب اللهم اشفها مما اصابها وارحمها يا الله*
*يارب نسالك يارب الشفاء والعافيه لها ولجميع المرضى* 
*يارب اللهم لا مجيب للدعائى الا انت يا الله يا رحمن يارحيم* 
*اللهم اقبل دعائنا واشفها واشفى امراض الجميع يارب*
*ان شاء الله تقومى بالسلامه يا لمسه يارب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

اللهم ان رحمتك وسعت كل شىء
اللهم ان غلقت الابواب لا يبقى الا بابك
وان عز الرجاء فلا ينقطع الرجاء منك
اللهم اشفيها واشفى مرضى المسلمين جميعا
اللهم عافيها وعافى مرضى المسلمين
اللهم تم شفاءها على خير
وكن لها خير عون وسند
امين
امين
امين
لها ولكل المسلمين والمسلمات
اللهم استجب

----------


## sad man

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

قلوبنا كلنا معاها
يارب اشفها
ورجعها بالسلامه
اللهم آمين

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*يارب تقوم بالعملية على خير النهاردة 

وربنا  ييسرلها الحل ويرحمها ويعفو عنها ويقومها بألف سلامة 

دعواتنا كلها لكِ يا لمسة وربنا يقومك بالسلامة يارب ...

اتمنى انك تقوليلنا اى اخبار بكرة يا هايدى لاننا هنكون فى حالة قلق كبيرة 

وان شاء الله تكون اخبار سعيدة ...

وربنا يقومك يا لمسة بألف سلامة يارب*

----------


## غادة جاد

*يارب اشفها وعافها
يارب تعدي العملية على خير
ربنا يطمنا عليكي يا داليا
ويجعل الاختبار الصعب ده في ميزان حسناتك
ربنا يكتب لك السلامة
يارب
يارب
يارب
*

----------


## sad man

العمليه اليوم ياجماعه
اكثرو من الدعاء لله
وخصوصا فى الصلاه
وربنا يستجيب
اللهم آمين

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

أرجو من أي شخص من أصدقاء لمسة يتصل بأقاربها نتطمن

من فضلكوا يا جماعة..

و يا تري العملية امتى بالظبط بتوقيت مصر

لازم كلنا نقرا قرآن.. و ندعي أوي أوي

و ربنا هيستجيب

حد يطمنا رجاااااااااااء

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ربنا يطمنا عليها و يرفع عنها يارب آمين..

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..

ياريت الناس اللي على اتصال بيها يطمنونا..
إن شاء الله خير..
*

----------


## سابرينا

*الف سلامة عليك يا لمسة
وان شاء الله العملية تتم على خير 
وترجعى من تانى تنورى المنتدى بلمسك الرقيقة 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله ياجماعه أنا من إمبارح بحاول مع التليفون

وأسرتها إللي في مصر قفلت موبيلها وأنا مش معايا نمرة لندن

أنا بحاول مع التليفون وأي خبر حنزله علطول

 العمليه النهارده معرفش إمتى بتوقيت القاهره

بس هي بتتعمل النهارده ده أخر خبر عندي

يارب ترجع لينا داليا على خير والكل يدعلها بجد

لأنها في أشد وقت محتاجه فيه قلوبكم كلكم 

يارب نسمع أخبار كويسه جميعا 

يارب اشفيها وعافيها وارحمها وتوب عليها

ربنا انك مجيب الدعاء فلا ترد دعائنا

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*يارب اشفيها وعافيها وارحمها وتوب عليها

ربنا انك مجيب الدعاء فلا ترد دعائنا
**أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها..*
* 
اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم اشفي داليا

اللهم امين يارب العالمين 

ان شاء الله تقوم بالف سلامه ...
*  				__________________
 *
*

----------


## sad man

ياجماعه 
ايه الاخبار
مفيش جديد
يارب خير ان شاء الله
ربنا معاها ويرجعهلنا بالسلامه ان شاء الله

----------


## ناصرالصديق

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ،

وأتم عليها صحتها، اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ..

اشفيها وأنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها

----------


## nour2005

يا رب تكون العملية نجحت 

ويا رب تقومي بالسلامة يا داليا 

ربنا معاكِ وربنا يشفيكي وترجعي 

لأهلك وللمنتدى بالسلامة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يـــــــارب أنا تعبت سمعنا خير عن داليا

يارب طمنا عليها وهون علينا غيابها

وصبرنا على بعدها وإرحمها من عزابها

ورجعها لينا شافيه عافيه ببسمتها

اللهم إستجب لنا فلا نملك غير دعائك

اللهم انك ربنا فلا ترد دعائنا

أمين أمين أمين يا أرحم الرحمين*

----------


## hanoaa

ربنا معاكى يا داليا
ربنا يشفيكى يارب
و يرجعك لينا بألف سلامة
و يطمنا عليكى

----------


## drmustafa

ربنا يشقيك ياداليا
ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة 

ربنا يطمننا ويطمنك ياهايدى 
ياريت تطننبنا اول باول

----------


## mada4top

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ،
*

*يارب ترجعلنا بالسلامه* 

*وكلنا اكيد هندعيلها وانا شخصيا هروح الحرم وادعيلها عند الكعبة ان شاء الله*

*ربنا يرجعهلنا بالسلامة* 

*شكرا يا هايدي وياريت تعرفينا اخر الاخبار علي طول*

----------


## mada4top

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 

*طبعا كلنا عرفنا ان اختنا الغالية لمسه محتاجه للدعاء من كل واحد فينا*  
*عشان كده انا كتبت دعاء لها وكل واحد بيدخل يقرا الدعاء ويأمن علي الدعاء* 
** 
*لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..* 
*لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..*  
*لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..* 
*له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..* 
*الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..* 
*و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..*  
*يارب اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت ..*  
*اللهم إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير*  






*[ربى إنى مسنى الضُر و أنت أرحم الراحمين ))* 
*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام .*  
*و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .* 
*و ارحمها بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة*  
*المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..* 
*اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين* 
*----------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## mada4top

*اللهم امين يارب العالمين*

*اللهم استجب* 
*اللهم استجب*
*اللهم استجب*

----------


## سوما

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 
> 
> *طبعا كلنا عرفنا ان اختنا الغالية لمسه محتاجه للدعاء من كل واحد فينا*  
> *عشان كده انا كتبت دعاء لها وكل واحد بيدخل يقرا الدعاء ويأمن علي الدعاء* 
> ** 
> *لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..* 
> *لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..*  
> *لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..* 
> *له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..* 
> ...



اللهم أمين يارب العالمين,.,

----------


## M!sS Roro

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .. بجد انا تصدمت من الخبر .. 

عرفت من ماجد هوا الي قالي ..

يارب اشفيها واشفي مرضى

----------


## قلب مصر

إن شاء الله خير يارب 
ألف سلامة عليكي يا لمسة وترجعي بالسلامة يارب
يارب اشفيها واشفي كل مرضانا أجمعين
وياريت تطمنينا عليها يا هايدي

----------


## سنـــدس

_( اللهم أمين يارب العالمين )

( أنت الشافى وأنت العافى أستجب يا كريم )_

----------


## مصراويةجدا

آمين آمين آمين
اللهم استجب اللهم استجب اللهم استجب

----------


## mada4top

امين يارب 

ربنا يتقبل منكم ان شاء الله

----------


## oo7

آمين
آمين
آمين
اللهم عافها واعفو عنها
اللهم اشفها واشف مرضانا
اللهم استجب اللهم استجب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


 أشكركم جميعاً على روحكم الطيبه وهذا ليس بجديد

على شخصيتكم المحترمه وإن شاء الله كل لما

أعرف أي خبر جديد حبلغكم جميعاً 

وأطمنكم على عصفورة المنتدى

ويارب يصبرني ويصبر الجميع على غيابها

 وأتمنى أن تدعو لها دائماً ولا تتوقفوا عن الدعاء 

وجزاكم الله خير على تعاونكم ودعمكم النفسي الجميل



 لا يوجد شئ جديد أستطيع أن أخبركم به الأن


*

----------


## sad man

ومازال الوضع على ماهو عليه
قلق مستمر
ودعاء متواصل 
ولا جديد...غير متاح غير متاح
ياريت اى حد يوصل لشىء يطمنا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم ،


يارب ترجعلنا بالسلامه

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..* 
*لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..*  
*لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..* 
*له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..* 
*الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..* 
*و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..*  
*يارب اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت ..*  
*اللهم إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير*  






*[ربى إنى مسنى الضُر و أنت أرحم الراحمين ))* 
*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام .*  
*و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .* 
*و ارحمها بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة*  
*المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..* 
*اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين* 
*-------------------------*

----------


## M!sS Roro

_

اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 


و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .


و ارحمها بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 


المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..


اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين_




*شكـرا ليك يا محمد .. وبادره رائعه منك .. 


اللهم اشفي كل مسلم يااااااارب ..*

----------


## mada4top

شكرا يا جماعة علي ردكم ودعائكم

اللهم اشفيها اللهم اشفيها 

امين امين امين

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله أول دخول للمنتدى بعد فترة كان الخبر دة صدمة بالنسبة لى ولكنه اختبار من الله عز وجل لعباده المؤمنين 

و أملنا فى الله عز وجل كبير وإن شاء الله نسمع عن لمسة الغالية كل خير 

يارب يا حنان يا منان ياذا الجلال والإكرام اللهم إنا نسألك لأختنا وصديقتنا الغالية داليا الشفاء العاجل 
اللهم  اشفها اللهم اشفها شفاءا لا يغادر سقما
نسألك بعزتك وجلالك أن تطمئن قلوبنا عليها 
وأن تمنحها الصحة والعافية 

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل اله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أعوذ بالله وقدرته من شر  ما أجد وأحاذر 

هايدى الغالية أرجو أن تمطئنينا عند معرفتك أى أخبار عنها

----------


## nour2005

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 
> 
> *طبعا كلنا عرفنا ان اختنا الغالية لمسه محتاجه للدعاء من كل واحد فينا*  
> *عشان كده انا كتبت دعاء لها وكل واحد بيدخل يقرا الدعاء ويأمن علي الدعاء* 
> ** 
> *لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..* 
> *لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..*  
> *لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..* 
> *له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..* 
> ...


آمين يا رب العالمين 

بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل محمد

وأعاد لنا الإبنة لمسة سالمة معافاة .

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل اله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

يارب إشفي داليا

يارب إشفي داليا

يارب إشفي داليا

ربنا لا نملك غير دعائك فـ إستجب لنا

يارب نطمن جميعاً .. في إنتظار تلفونها*

----------


## غادة جاد

*يارب اشفها واعفو عنها
ورجعهالنا بألف سلامة
في انتظار أي أخبار يا هايدي
*

----------


## محمد الهوارى

تمنياتى بالشفاء العاجل
 وربنا معاكِ وربنا يشفيكي وترجعي 

لأهلك وللمنتدى بالسلامة 






اللهم إِني أسألك فعل الخيرات، وترك المنكرات، وحبَّ المساكين، وأن تغفر لي، وترحمني، وإِذا أردت فتنة قومٍ فتوفَّني غير مفتونٍ، وأسألك حبَّك، وحبَّ من يُحبك، وحبَّ عملٍ يُقربني إلى حبك

----------


## اسكندرانى

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس

إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*روى أبو داود من حديث أبي الدرداء قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( من اشتكى منكم شيئاً أو اشتكاه أخ له فليقل : ربنا الله الذي في السماء تقدس اسمك وأمرك في السماء والأرض كما رحمتك في السماء فاجعل رحمتك في الأرض واغفر لنا حوبنا وخطايانا أنت رب الطيبين . أنزل رحمة من عندك وشفاء من شفائك على هذا الوجع . فيبرأ بإذن الله ) 
* 
عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر أنه قال لأبيه : يا أبت إني أسمعك تدعو غداة : ( اللهم عافني في بدني , اللهم عافني في سمعي , اللهم عافني في بصري , اللهم إني أعوذ بكر من الكفر والفقر والهم . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر . لا إله إلا أنت تعيدها حين تصبح ثلاثاً وحين تمسي . فقال إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو بهن فأنا أحب أن أسْتَنَّ بسنته رواه أبو داود .


* عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ك أتاني جبريل فقال ك يا محمد أتشتكي ؟ فقلت نعم . قال : بسم الله أرقيك من كل شيء يؤذيك ومن شر كل نفس وعين حاسد ، بسم الله أرقيك والله يشفيك ) رواه مسلم والترمذي ثم جمع يديه ينفث فيهما قل هو الله أحد والمعوذات ثم يمسح بهما ما استطاع من جسده (ثلاث مرات ) . 

* بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء . ( ثلاث مرات )

* بسم الله ذي الشأن عظيم السلطان شديد البرهان قوي الأركان ما شاء الله كان أعوذ بالله من كل شيطان إنس وجان . ( ثلاث مرات )

* أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق . ( ثلاث مرات )

* سبحان الله وبحمده لا قوة إلا بالله . ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما. 

* حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم . ( سبع مرات )

*لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك ، وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير .

* أفوض أمري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد .
* ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون .

* ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير .

* اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة في الدنيا والآخرة . اللهم هذا الدعاء وعليك التكلان . ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم , وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
اللهم أنت الشافي المشافي اشف داليا من مرضها
اللهم انت الشافي المشافي اشف داليا من مرضها 
اللهم انت الشافي المشافي اشف داليا من مرضها
اللهم انت الشافي المشافي اشف داليا من مرضها
اللهم انت الشافي المشافي اشف داليا من مرضها
اللهم انت الشافي المشافي اشف داليا من مرضها
اللهم انت الشافي المشافي اشف داليا من مرضها
أستغفر الله
يا حي ياقيوم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية يا ذا الجلال والإكرام
يا حي ياقيوم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية يا ذا الجلال والإكرام
يا حي ياقيوم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية يا ذا الجلال والإكرام*

----------


## rosey19

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 


يارب اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. 


اللهم إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير 








[ربى إنى مسنى الضُر و أنت أرحم الراحمين ))


اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 


و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .


و ارحمها بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 


المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..


اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين


اللهم اشفى داليا ...واتمم عليها الصحه والعافيه.

                                         امين يارب العالمين

----------


## نسمة صيف

[frame="2 80"]_لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 


يارب اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. 


اللهم إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير 








[ربى إنى مسنى الضُر و أنت أرحم الراحمين ))


اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 


و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .


و ارحمها بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 


المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..


اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين_[/frame]

 ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::

----------


## sad man

> *أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي داليا
> اللهم أنت الشافي المشافي اشف داليا من مرضها
> اللهم انت الشافي المشافي اشف داليا من مرضها 
> ...



اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين
ولسه مفيش اى اخبار جديده
يارب طمنا عليها ياكريم

----------


## rosey19

ربنا يشفيكى يا داليا...وترجعى لنا ولاهلك ولكل اللى بيحبوكى بالف سلامه.

       ربنا يطمنا عليكى..ونسمع عنك اخبار كلها خير.

      ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب طمنا عليكى داليا

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

*
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

اللهم اشفيِها وعافيها ، وأبرئها من كل سقم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


 أشكركم جميعاً على روحكم الطيبه وهذا ليس بجديد

على شخصيتكم المحترمه وإن شاء الله كل لما

أعرف أي خبر جديد حبلغكم جميعاً 

وأطمنكم على داليا (لمسه)

ويارب يصبرني ويصبر الجميع على غيابها

 وأتمنى أن تدعو لها دائماً ولا تتوقفوا عن الدعاء 

وجزاكم الله خير على تعاونكم ودعمكم النفسي الجميل

وأشكرك كل من أرسل لي على الخاص للإطمئنان عليها



ولسه في محاولات الوصول إليها .. يارب إرحمنا وإجعل صبرنا خير


*

----------


## عذراء الروح

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها ويعافيها من كل سقم

وتعود بكل سلامه وخير*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

فاللهم لا ترد رافع يده راجيا لك بفك كرب أختنا العزيزة لمسه ...اللهم إستجب دعاه وسدد خطاه... 
 اللهم فك كرب أختى وفرج همها ويسر حالها واشفيها يااااااااااارب... 
 يا ودود يا ودود..ياذا العرش المجيد يافعال لما تريد....اللهم ننجيه مما فيه من كرب بفرج عاجل غير آجل 
 إلهِـي كَـيفَ أَدعُـك وأنا ..العبده الفقيرة.... وكَـيفَ أقـْـطـَعُ رَجْـائي مـِنـْك وأَنتَ الكريم.. أنتْ إلهـي أن لم أَسـْئـَلـُكَ فـَتـُعـْطـِنـْي 
 .. فـَمـَنْ ذا الذي أسئـَلـُهُ فـَيـُعـْطـِيـْنيْ؟؟ 
وإن لم أدعـُك فتستجب لي .. فمن ذا الذي أدعُـه فيستجب لي ؟؟!!
وإن لم أتـَضـَرْعُ اليك فترحـَمـَني .. فمن ذا الذي أَتـضـَرَعُ اليه فـَيـَرْحـَمـَني ؟؟!!
إلهي وكما فـَلـَقـْتَ البحر لموسى .. فنجيته من الغرق..ففك كرب المكروب أختنا الغاليه لمسه وإفتح أمرها إنك الفتاح العليم. 
لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب العرش الكريم
اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِوأصلح لي شأني كله لا إله إلاأنت 
اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس اشفى
 انت الشافى لا شفاء الا شفاءك 
اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس اشفى
انت الشافى لا شفاء الا شفاءك 
اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس اشفى
انت الشافى لا شفاء الا شفاءك 
اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس اشفى
انت الشافى لا شفاء الا شفاءك 
اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس اشفى
انت الشافى لا شفاء الا شفاءك 
اشفى اختنا الغاليه لمسه.
و عافيها و اعفوا عنها
اللهم امين يارب العالمين
اللهم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام أسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العلى
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد،كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم،وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد،كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 

اللهم أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
أسألك يا حنان يا منان أن تلبسها ثوب الصحة والعافية

وتقر عين أسرتها بعافيتهاوشفائها قريبا غير آجل يارب


الله




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ}

ندعوك اللهم بكل إسم هو لك ، أنزلته في كتابٍ منك ، او إحتفظت به في علم الغيب عندك ، أن تشفي اختنا الغاليه لمسه وتطمنا عليها، و تخفف عنها مرضها ، و تأجرهُا خيراً عن ذلك 
يا الله  
لااله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين ؛ لااله إلا الله العدل اليقين ؛ لاإله ألا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين ؛ سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين ؛ لااله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحيى ويميت وهو حى لايموت بيده الخير واليه المصير وهو على كل شىء قدير ؛ لااله إلا الله إقرارا بربوبيته ؛ سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم 
اللهم يانور السماوات والأرض ياعظيم السموات والأرض يارحمن الدنيا ورحيم الأخرة اللهم أننا نسألك ، أن لك الحمد لااله إلا أنت لااله إلا أنت ، الحنان المنان بديع السماوات والأرض ذو الجلال والإكرام ؛ برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين نستغيث 
يا الله ، الجواد المجير فلا تضام وأنت على كل شىء قدير اللهم لاتحرمنا سعة رحمتك وسبوغ نعمتك وشمول عافيتك وجزيل عطائك ولاتمنع عنا مواهبك لسوء ما عندنا ولاتجازنا بقبيح عملنا ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عنا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
اللهم لاتحرمنا ونحن ندعوك ولاتخيبنا ونحن نرجوك أن تشفي 
اختنا لمسه
 
اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبك و نبيك محمد تسليماً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه اختنا لمسه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي اختنا لمسه
اللهم يارب يامشافي انت الشافى لا شفاء غير شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما 
اللهم يامن كشفت الضر عن ايوب 
اللهم يامن اخرجت يونس من بطن الحوت 
اللهم اشفى اختى الغاليه همسه والبسها ثوب الصحة ياارحم الراحمين 
اللهم اشفي مرضى المسلمين في كل مكان

----------


## rosey19

فاللهم لا ترد رافع يده راجيا لك بفك كرب أختنا العزيزة لمسه ...اللهم إستجب دعاه وسدد خطاه...


اللهم فك كرب أختى وفرج همها ويسر حالها واشفيها يااااااااااارب...


يا ودود يا ودود..ياذا العرش المجيد يافعال لما تريد....اللهم ننجيه مما فيه من كرب بفرج عاجل غير آجل


إلهِـي كَـيفَ أَدعُـك وأنا ..العبده الفقيرة.... وكَـيفَ أقـْـطـَعُ رَجْـائي مـِنـْك وأَنتَ الكريم.. أنتْ إلهـي أن لم أَسـْئـَلـُكَ فـَتـُعـْطـِنـْي


.. فـَمـَنْ ذا الذي أسئـَلـُهُ فـَيـُعـْطـِيـْنيْ؟؟


وإن لم أدعـُك فتستجب لي .. فمن ذا الذي أدعُـه فيستجب لي ؟؟!!
وإن لم أتـَضـَرْعُ اليك فترحـَمـَني .. فمن ذا الذي أَتـضـَرَعُ اليه فـَيـَرْحـَمـَني ؟؟!!
إلهي وكما فـَلـَقـْتَ البحر لموسى .. فنجيته من الغرق..ففك كرب المكروب أختنا الغاليه لمسه وإفتح أمرها إنك الفتاح العليم.


لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب العرش الكريم
اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِوأصلح لي شأني كله لا إله إلاأنت
اللهم استجب لدعائنا  واتمم شفاء الصديقه داليا
اللهم اشفيها وعافيها واسمعنا عنها الخير يا سميع الدعاء ومجيب الدعوات يا رب العالمين

----------


## rosey19

[ربى إنى مسنى الضُر و أنت أرحم الراحمين ))


اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 


و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .


و ارحمها بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 


المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..


اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين


 اللهم اشفى داليا

اللهم اشفى داليا

اللهم اشفى داليا

وردها الى اهلها واصدقائها سالمه من كل  شر واذى

اللهم اتمم عليها الصحه

                     يارب نسمع عنك كل خير يا داليا  ونطمئن عليكى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اللهم أمــــين

إن شاء الله ياجماعه داليا ترجع لوطنها على خير

سالمه عافيه ببركة دعائكم جميعاً

جزاكم الله كل خير على روحكم الطيبه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> فاللهم لا ترد رافع يده راجيا لك بفك كرب أختنا العزيزة لمسه ...اللهم إستجب دعاه وسدد خطاه... 
>  اللهم فك كرب أختى وفرج همها ويسر حالها واشفيها يااااااااااارب... 
>  يا ودود يا ودود..ياذا العرش المجيد يافعال لما تريد....اللهم ننجيه مما فيه من كرب بفرج عاجل غير آجل 
>  إلهِـي كَـيفَ أَدعُـك وأنا ..العبده الفقيرة.... وكَـيفَ أقـْـطـَعُ رَجْـائي مـِنـْك وأَنتَ الكريم.. أنتْ إلهـي أن لم أَسـْئـَلـُكَ فـَتـُعـْطـِنـْي 
>  .. فـَمـَنْ ذا الذي أسئـَلـُهُ فـَيـُعـْطـِيـْنيْ؟؟ 
> وإن لم أدعـُك فتستجب لي .. فمن ذا الذي أدعُـه فيستجب لي ؟؟!!
> وإن لم أتـَضـَرْعُ اليك فترحـَمـَني .. فمن ذا الذي أَتـضـَرَعُ اليه فـَيـَرْحـَمـَني ؟؟!!
> إلهي وكما فـَلـَقـْتَ البحر لموسى .. فنجيته من الغرق..ففك كرب المكروب أختنا الغاليه لمسه وإفتح أمرها إنك الفتاح العليم. 
> لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب العرش الكريم
> ...


*أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يـا أهل المنتدى الكرام يسعدني أن أقول لكم الأن

إن لمسه عملت العمليه والعمليه

نجحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــت

الحمد لله وهي بخير وأمامها أسبوعين لحد ما تستقر الحاله

والأن هي تحت الملاحظه وإن شاء الله ترجع على خير

أحمدك يارب ويارب يكون الكل إطمن الأن

وأشكرك أحمد الإمبراطور على روحك وتعاونك معي دائماً

وأشكرك جميعاً على دعمكم ودعائكم 

وإن شاء الله ترجع ترد على الجميع

تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## rosey19

اللهم لاتحرمنا ونحن ندعوك ولاتخيبنا ونحن نرجوك أن تشفي 
ابنتى   داليا



اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبك و نبيك محمد تسليماً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي ابنتى  لمسه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي ابنتى  لمسه
اللهم يارب ياشافي انت الشافى لا شفاء غير شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما 
اللهم يامن كشفت الضر عن ايوب 
اللهم يامن اخرجت يونس من بطن الحوت 
اللهم اشفى ابنتى  الحبيبه  داليا والبسها ثوب الصحة ياارحم الراحمين 
اللهم اشفي مرضى المسلمين في كل مكان  

  اللهم اكمل شفائها...واتمم عليها عافيتها

 وردها الى اهلها واصدقائها سالمه من شر واذى

      ربنا يكمل عليكى الشفاء والصحه والعافيه داليا,

    اللهم استجب.....اللهم استجب....اللهم استجب

----------


## thereallove

الحمد لله وربنا يكملها معاها علي خير ان شاء الله 

وكل الشكر ليكي انتي يا هايدي علي متابعتك ومشاعرك الجميله تجاه صديقتك 

اللي اكيد عندك انتي وخداها اكتر من صديقه وده بان من مدي حبك ليها والصداقه دي هي اللي الواحد صحيح يفتخر بيها 

الحمد لله ان ربنا طمنا عليها وان شاء الله هترجعلنا بالف سلامه 

وتشوف كمية الحب ليها من اعضاء المنتدي كلهم 

بجد عمري مشوفت حب بين الاعضاء في منتدي قد منتدي ابناء مصر 

كل الشكر ليكم 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب كمل شفاء لمسه علي خير

----------


## نسمة صيف

_


ألف مليووووووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  

حمدالله على سلامة لميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسة_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكركم ياجماعه والله أنا إللي مبسوطه جداً

دعوتكم بقى ترجع وطنها بالسلامه

وأشكرك يا أحمد ولمسه بالنسبه ليه

مش عضوه في منتدى دي أختي الصغيره إللي مسؤله مني

وأنا بحس إني مسؤله عنها زي سندس أختي بالظبط

وربنا يتم شفائها وترجع على خير

وساعتها هعملها إحتفال جامد جداً

يارب إن شاء الله ترجع وطنها سالمه عافيه بـ إذن الله*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه*  
*الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه*  
*الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه* 
*الحمد لله رب العالمين* 
*لكَ الحمدُ عند ابتلاء الصباحِ ........... لك الحمد عند انقضاء السحَر*
*لك الحمد عند اشتداد الرياحِ........... لك الحمد عند اجتلاء القمر*
*لك الحمد عند اتساع الجراحِ ........... لك الحمد عند انفراج القدر*

----------


## nour2005

ألف شكر وحمد لله

يا رب يتمم شفاءها على خير

وتعود لبلدها وللمنتدى بألف سلامة

غاليتي هايدي ألف شكر ليكي على متابعة أخبار

 الغالية داليا وتطميننا

 وربنا يسعدك زي ما أسعدتنا ويكتب لكِ كل خير

بارك الله بكِ هايدي  :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ألف شكر وحمد لله
> 
> يا رب يتمم شفاءها على خير
> 
> وتعود لبلدها وللمنتدى بألف سلامة
> 
> غاليتي هايدي ألف شكر ليكي على متابعة أخبار
> 
>  الغالية داليا وتطميننا
> ...


*أشكرك يا أمي على إهتمامك ومتابعتك للأخبار

وإن شاء الله ترجع لينا على خير والعمليه تكون

نجحت بنسبة 100 في الـ 100 ونفرح كلنا

لكي تقديري وإحترامي*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

[quote=مصراويةجدا;1199573]

*الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه*  
*الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه*  
*الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه* 
*الحمد لله رب العالمين* 
*لكَ الحمدُ عند ابتلاء الصباحِ ........... لك الحمد عند انقضاء السحَر*
*لك الحمد عند اشتداد الرياحِ........... لك الحمد عند اجتلاء القمر*
*لك الحمد عند اتساع الجراحِ ........... لك الحمد عند انفراج القدر* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=Uk_L2UQGdG4

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 

خبر مفرح على الصبح وقبل الشغل يبقى كده ان شاء الله هننجز النهاردة 

الف شكر يا هايدى على المتابعة ...

وإن شاء الله ترجع لمسة تنورنا تانى وتعود لبلدها بسلامة وصحة وعافية ...

وعليكى يا لمسة سبعة جنيه وربع قبيل قلق اليومين اللى فاتوا دول 

ربنا يطمنا عليكِ ..

والحمد لله رب العالمين ...

أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## mada4top

> *يـا أهل المنتدى الكرام يسعدني أن أقول لكم الأن*
> 
> _إن لمسه عملت العمليه والعمليه_ 
> _نجحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــت_ 
> _الحمد لله وهي بخير وأمامها أسبوعين لحد ما تستقر الحاله_ 
> _والأن هي تحت الملاحظه وإن شاء الله ترجع على خير_ 
> _أحمدك يارب ويارب يكون الكل إطمن الأن_ 
> _وأشكرك أحمد الإمبراطور على روحك وتعاونك معي دائماً_ 
> _وأشكرك جميعاً على دعمكم ودعائكم_  
> ...


 
*الحمد لله رب العالمين*

*ربنا يرجعهلنا بالسلامه*

*وشكرا يا هايدي علي مجهودك الجميل ده* 

*ويارب نشوف لمسه في المنتدي قريبا ان شاء الله*

----------


## سوما

لمسة.. أن شاء الله يتم شفاءك على خير.. :f:  وحمدلله على سلامتك ..
هايدي.. شكرا على متابعتك لحالتها ومتابعتك بالاخبار معنا .. وأن شاء الله يكون أخر قلق وتعب..  :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الحمد لله رب العالمين

أشكركم ياجماعه على متابعتكم

وإن شاء الله بدعائكم تعود على كل خير

وتنور المنتدى من تاني وإن شاء الله

تعدي الفتره دي على خير ومايكونش في أي نتائج

سلبيه عن العمليه يارب إبعد عنها أي شر اللهم أمين*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

نحمد الله عز وجل 
الحمد لله على سلامة لمسة 

ونسأله سبحانه وتعالى أن يتم شفاؤها على خير 

وأن تعود بالسلامة إلى بيتها 

شكرا هايدى 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكرك إشراقة أمل

أحب أطمنكم النهارده كمان على لمسه

الحمد لله إتصلت بعائلتها هنا في مصر

وقالوا إنها حترجع بلدها بعد إسبوع

ولكن هي تعاني من نفسيه تعبانه

بس أكيد لما ترجع تشوف الحب ده

مش حتكون تعبانه خالص

وإن شاء الله نحتفل بها أول لما ترجع

ودعائكم لها بالعوده وإتمام الشفاء على خير*

----------


## زوزو عادل

*الف سلااامه عليكى يالمسه* 
*ويارب يتم شفائك على خير*
*وترجعلنا بالسلامه ياحبيبتى*
*اللهم بقدرتك وعزتك اشفى اختى فى الله داليا* 
*يارب ترجعى تنورى المنتدى تانى يارب اللهم اميين*

----------


## asmaa/m

_ربنا يتمم شفائك على خير يا لمسة_ 
_وترجعى تانى تنورى المنتدى_
_يا حببتى_ 
_والف مليون سلامة_

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
حمدلله على سلامتها ...
الف سلامة عليكى يا اختى لمسه..
اسال الله رب العرش العظيم بان يشفيكى يارب وتعودى بكل خير وصحه ..
وشكراً للغاليه هايدى ... 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يارب يتمم شفائها على خير وترجع لنا بالسلامه

أشكركم جميعاً على روحكم الطيبه ودعمكم النفسي

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## غادة جاد

الحمد لله
حمدا لله على سلامتك يا لمسة
وربنا يبارك فيك يا هايدي

----------


## thereallove

ان شاء الله ترجعلنا بالسلامه 

ومشكوره هايدي علي متابعتك المستمره

----------


## rosey19

الف حمدا لله على سلامتك لمسه. :f2: 

  ربنا يتم شفائك :f2: 


   وترجعى لبيتك واهلك واصدقائك وكل اللى بيحبوكى بالف خير وصحه :f2: 


 ::h::  ::h::  ::h::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


 أشكركم جميعاً على روحكم الطيبه وهذا ليس بجديد

على شخصيتكم المحترمه وإن شاء الله كل لما

أعرف أي خبر جديد حبلغكم جميعاً 

وأطمنكم على عصفورة المنتدى

ويارب يصبرني ويصبر الجميع على غيابها

 وأتمنى أن تدعو لها دائماً ولا تتوقفوا عن الدعاء 
*

----------


## sad man

الحمد لله
وربنا يرجعها بالسلامه ان شاء الله
وهيه قدامها لحد يوم 22

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الحمد لله
> وربنا يرجعها بالسلامه ان شاء الله
> وهيه قدامها لحد يوم 22


*أشكرك ساد مان على متابعتك

جزاك الله خير .. وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## pussycat

ألف حمد الله على سلامتك يا لمسه

ويارب يتم شفائك على خير

وترجعيلنا بألف سلامه

وتشوفى كل الحب من كل الناس اللى هنا

ويارب دايما تكونى بخير ونشوفك قريب على خير

وشكرا يا هايدى على تطميننا باستمرار

----------


## sad man

آآآآآآآآآآمين يارب 
ان شاء الله هترجعلنا بالسلامه
وتنور المنتدى من جديد
بس احنا ندعى ليها  
وان شاء الله خير

لمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسه

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

الف حمد لله على نجاح العملية 

ويارب تكونى معانا وبخير 

الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وتم شفاك يالمسه على خير

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*الف الف بعد الشر عليك يا لمسة 
ربنا يرجعك لــ مصر بالف خير 
ويطمن اهلك  امين يا رب العالمين 

جزاك الله خيرا هايدي على مبادرتك دي 
ربنا يطمنك عليها وترجع للمنتدى احسن من الاول*

----------


## أم بودو

ربنا يشفيها باذن الله

نسأل الله لها دوام الصحة والبركة

----------


## mostafa saft

> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> ...


وأرجو من حولها يقرأ لها سورة يس  فلها من المعجزات عظيم  .

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكركم جميعاً على روحكم الطيبه

وإن شاء الله زي ماقال ساد مان

داليا حترجع بلدها يوم 22 

وإن شاء الله أطمنكم عليها دائماً

ربنا نحن لا نملك غير دعائك فـ إستجب لنا*

----------


## لمسه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أنا محمد اخو نهى الصغير  

حبيت ادخل وطمنكم على اختكم فى الله نهى 

واذا كان الفضل فى الشفاء ف لله اولا 

ولدعواتكم ثانيا اللى من القلب فعلا ... واللى كان لها اثر كبير جدا لحالة نهى 

وأشكركم جميعا مؤقت لحين وصول امى وحبيبتى لنا 
وندعو من الله عز وجل ان يتم شفائها على خير 

ونأسف على قفل التليفون لكثرة الاتصال ونحن لا نعلم شيئ فى حينه
وعند اى اتصال لنا من اخى الكبير سوف نطمنكم عليها اول باول

اما الاخت الرائعه هايدى نعم الاخت والصديقه فعلا  :f2: 

والله ياجماعه كلكم كلكم نهى بتحبكم قوى وبتحب المنتدى ده قوى 
وبصراحه عندها حق تحبكم كده 
اول مره انا اشوف هذا الجمع وهذا الحب وبجد هى تستاهل حبكم 
مش عشان اختى الكبيره لاء 

لانها فعلا رقيقه وفيها برائه مش موجوده هذا الزمن الا نادر

واحنا هنا دايما نقول لها انتى جايه من الزمن القديم الجميل 

يارب خليها لينا وعافيها انت الشافى المعافى

يارب إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما

أللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس

إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما

أللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس

إشفها أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقما


الحمد لله الذي لا ينسى من ذَكَرَه 
ولا يضيع من شَكَره 
الحمد لله الذي لا يـُخَيِّبُ من قصده 
الحمد لله من وثق به لا يكله إلى غيره 
الحمد لله الذي يجزي بالإحسان إحساناً وبالصبر نجاةً وغفراناً. 
الحمد لله الذي هو رجاءنا حين تسوء الظنون بأعمالنا. 
الحمد لله الذي هو ثقتنا حين تنقطع الحيل عنا. 
الحمد لله الذي تواضع كل شيء لعظمته 
وذلَّ كُلُّ شيءٍ لعزته وخضع كُلُّ شيءٍ لملكه 
الحمد لله الذي سكن كل شيء لهيبته 
وأظهر كل شيء بحكمته وتصاغر كل شيء لكبريائه 
الحمد لله الذي بعزته وجلاله تتم الصالحات 
..اللّهم يا قادراً على كل شيء 
أشفيها واغفر لها كل شيء وارحمها برحمتك الواسعة التي رحمت 
بها كل شيء 
اللّهم يامن لا يرد سائله ولا يـُخيِّب للعبد رجاءه 
إنا قد بسطنا إليك أكف الضراعة متوسلين إليك 
بأسمائك الحسنى ما علمنا منها وما لم نعلم. 
-- ياعزيز ياغفور -- 
فَرِّج من عندك كربها واكشف عنها كل شدة 
واكفها ماتطيق ومالا تطيق 


نشكركم من قلوبنا

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*والله يامحمد المشاركه بتعتك ريحتني جداً

وسعيده إن داليا (نهى) بخير وإن شاء الله ترجع بالسلامه

علشان نحتفل بيها وتشوف أدى إيه حب الناس ده شئ جميل

شكراً يامحمد مره ثانيه وربنا يرجعها لأسرتها ولينا بالسلامه*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم


انا قرأت اسم لمسة على آخر مشاركة فرحت جدا وقلت انها الحمد لله رجعت بالسلامة 
لكن على كل حال 
نشكر محمد جدا أخوها انه طمنا عليها
إن شاء الله ترجع لمسة بالسلامة لكم يا محمد لبلدها وزأهلها وأصدقائها هنا 

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

----------


## غادة جاد

أنا كمان والله أول ما شفت اسم لمسة تخيلت إن هي اللي كاتبة المشاركة
ودخلت جري
بس برضه الحمد لله اطمنا عليها
شكرا يا محمد
بارك الله فيك
ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة يا لمسة

----------


## rosey19

ربنا يتم شفاك يا داليا....

ويرجعك لاهلك واصحابك وكل اللى بيحبوكى  بالف خير وصحه وعافيه.

 اللهم استجب الدعوات بشفاء صديقتنا لمسه.

اللهم انت وحدك لا شريك لك,,,لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شئ قدير

فانت اللهم القادر على شفاء داليا  وعودتها باتم صحه وعافيه

----------


## thereallove

الف شكر ليك محمد علي مشاركتك اللي اسعدتنا كلنا جداااااااااااااااااا

وكل الحب لنهي مش جاي من فراغ لا دا جاي من حبها للمنتدي ولينا كلنا والحمد لله 

وان شاء الله هترجع لينا بالسلامة وياريت ان شاء الله لو تقدر تبقي تدخل تبلغنا اخبارها علطول ياريت

----------


## sad man

الحمد لله على الاخبار الجميله دى
ويارب ترجعلنا بالسلامه وتنور المنتدى من جديد
وشكرا ليك يامحمد على انك طمنتنا
وياريت ديما تطلعنا على اخر الاخبار وتطمنا عليها
لانها مش اختك لوحدك دى اختنا كلنا
وزى مانت قولت ان فيها من الطيبه والبراءه اللى مش موجود اليومين دول
وان شاء الله قريب هنسمع اخبر جميله
وهنلاقيها هيه اللى بترد زيى ماعتقدنا كلنا اول لما لقينا اسمها وفرحنا كلنا
وان شاء الله قريب باذن الله

----------


## mada4top

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> أنا محمد اخو نهى الصغير  
> حبيت ادخل وطمنكم على اختكم فى الله نهى  
> واذا كان الفضل فى الشفاء ف لله اولا  
> ولدعواتكم ثانيا اللى من القلب فعلا ... واللى كان لها اثر كبير جدا لحالة نهى  
> وأشكركم جميعا مؤقت لحين وصول امى وحبيبتى لنا 
> وندعو من الله عز وجل ان يتم شفائها على خير  
> ...


*الحمد لله ربنا يرجعها بالسلامه*

*شكرا يا محمد علي الاخبار الجميلة دي واحنا كلنا بنحب لمسه ونتمني ترجعلنا بسرعة* 

*ربنا يطمنك ويخليها لكم وترجع بالف سلامه ان شاء الله*

----------


## pussycat

والله يا محمد متتخيلش سعادتى قد إيه بمشاركتك دى 

واللى حقيقى ريحت قلوبنا كلنا ولو لشويه

ويارب يتم شفاء لمسه على خير

هى حقيقى تستاهل كل خير وحب

ويارب يرجعهلنا بألف خير وسلامه

ونشوفها تانى وسطنا

وتملى الجو بروحها المرحه زى ما عودتنا



اللهم إنك تعلم ما فى قلوبنا جميعا لها

فاشفها فأنت الشافى.... شفاء لا يغادره سقما

اللهم أشملها بعطفك وكرمك ورحمتك

اللهم أرنا بسمتها مره أخرى

اللهم متعنا بوجودها معنا

أمين

أمين

أمين

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

شاكرينك اخونا محمد على هذا الخبر السعيد الذى امتعنا وريحنا كلنا 


وربنا يرجعها على خير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أخر الأخبار

إن شاء الله سوف تعود لمسه مصر

الأحد إللي بعد القادم وهي بتبلغكم سلامه

وسعيده أوي بروحكم الطيبه 

لإنها دخلت على المنتدى من اللاب توب وشافت

مدى حبكم ودعائكم وده غير من نفسيتها كتير

وإن شاء الله لو عرفت تراسلكم من لندن وتطمنكم عليها

هتدخل في أقرب وقت لو سمحوا لها بالحركه

أتمنى الإستمرار في دعائكم لحين وصلها على خير

وأشكركم جميعاً على روحكم الطيبه ...*

----------


## sad man

الحمد لله على الاخبار الجميله دى
ويارب ديما نسمع اخبار حلوه كده
وديما كلنا بندعيلها
ان شاء الله ترجعلنا بالف سلامه
وشكرا ياهايدى على متابعتك واخبارنا بالاخبار

----------


## drmustafa

الحمد للله على سلامة لمسة واطمئناننا عليها 
شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة محمد 
شكرا على متابعتك الدائمة هايدى 

ربنا يتمم شفائها على خير 
اللهم اتم شفائها على خير 
اللهم أتم شفائها 
اللهم اعدها إلى أهلها بالسلامة
اللهم أعدها إلى أهلها واصدقائها بالسلامة 

إن شاء الله ربنا يتم الشفاء وتعود لأهلها وللمنتدى بخير وصحة

----------


## sad man

ان شاء الله لمسه راجعه مصر الاسبوع القادم بالسلامه
ادعولها توصل بالسلامه ان شاء الله
يارب

----------


## aamin

*



اختي الكريمة والغالية نهى

حمد الله على سلامتك 

تكوني دايما بخير وصحة

وسعادة يا صاحبة الروح

المرحة وروعة الطيبة 

رب احفظها سالمة

واعدها لنا وهي بصحتها

وسعادتها وشكرا 

للاخت الكريمة هايدي

تحياتي 

aamin*

----------


## لمسه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله رب العالمين ..الحمد لله رب العرش العظيم
الحمد لله من وثق به لا يكله إلى غيره
الحمد لله على كل شيء
لمسه تحدثكم من ارض الفرينجه وهى زى الحماره مش فهمه حاجه  :Biggrin: 
آيه ياعم أنت وهى النبى عربى ::xx:: 
فيه حاجه دايت :Robot: 
هههههههههههههه
 حته كده بدل الرعب اللى عشتوه
يلا بقا اضحكو انا الحمد لله


وأنا بين ايدى الرحمن الرحيم أقول لكم
أحبكم
بحبكم فى الله الذى أحببتونى فيه
اللهم أنك تعلم انهم أحباب قلبى..وأصحاب دربى
فبلغهم منى كل الحب ..وادم ياأللهى حبل الود
وأجمعنى معهم عند الحوض..
فا أنهم للقلب حياه ونبض
الى احباب قلبى ..من اعطانى من فكره
من اعطانى من وقته وقلمه وقلقه
من ازاح عنى ضيقا وهما من احياا بداخلى بذرة أمل
ورسم على شفاهى بسمة فرح 
اليكم انتم احباب قلبى وأصحاب دربى
 أحبكم 
حب يعجز الشاعر عن وصفه
 واتمنى ان الزمن يقف هنا معكم  مايعدى
وكم أتمنى ان تدومو لى ويدوم بيننا هذا الحب
الحب الحقيقى بحياتنا هو حب الاخوه فى الله عز وجل
اشكركم يا كل من سال عنى وكل من لا يقدر يدخل ليسال عنى اشكره ايضا
انا بحبكم فى الله وحده لا شريك له
واقول لكم 
ماذا وجد من فقد حب الله ....وماذا فقد من وجد حب الله
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولمسه تحب الله ورسوله ووجدت حبكم هذا
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
من عبد يتمنى رضاه الله عزوجل
الى اغلى الغوالى 
أعضاء أحب منتدى أبناء مصر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياسااااااااااااتر أيوه كده

هي دي لماضة لمسه

نشفتي دمنا ياشيخه

الحمد لله على كل شئ

ياللا بقى خليها يامحمد ترجع بسرعه لأنها

وحشانا جداً وكفايا عليها كده فضحتنا في لندن 

بدل ماهي ورتهم الغباء المصري

يارب ترجعي على خير يالمضه ونتطمن عليكِ

وشكراً يامحمد على رسالة لمسه*

----------


## لمسه

لولا المحبه فى جوانحه لما كان الانسان انسانا

وانتم نعم الناس بجد واحب الناس للمسه

هدهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود

ماما نور.. وام يوسف.. وام احمد الجميله.. والنادر جداالاسكندرانى الغالى الاسم الاجمل لى

عاجزه عن الشكر لكم
فاكهة المنتدى  أهلاوى.. ومصراويه ساسو حبيبة قلبى ...ونجمه ...وروح حبايبى
ودمع... وام بودى4....  وام بودو... وبودو وخالوطائر.... وغادتى....  وجى جى... وايمان ...وبسبس ...وسندس.... اخواتى
.. ...زى الملايكه .. عذراءالروح.....وادهم ..... ورور.... واشراقه امل.... ونبع ....وسوما....وشعاع
سابرينااااااااا .... زهرة الياسمين .. ام سلمى ... اسماء بحبكم
الاخ ناصر الصديق ...هنوئه....الاخ مصطفى... واستاذ الهوارى
وعاشق حلم  الزملاكاوى مالكوش دعوه هو عارف نفسه
دكتور مصطفى العزيز.... والاخ صافولا..... ونسمه صيف حبيبتى
      rosey19 
     caty mastar
KANE2008
mostafa saft

وكل الناس الكبيره دى كبيرة مقااام اقصد
والى كل من تمنى لى الشفاء وجاء الى هنا بتوقيعه وكتب اسمى بتوقيعه كان احساس جميل قوى
وكمان لما شفت اكبر ناس هنا من مشرفين وامهاتنا واخوات كبيره لنا هنا 
والله كانت مصدر فرح وسعاده لى واتفشخرت بيكو ههههههههههههه
للناس اللى هنا وميشال يترجم لهم واختكم طبعا نايمه مالهاش دعوه بحاجه
 أحم أحم  
وانا عامله نفسى نايمه هههههههههههه

----------


## pussycat

ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

أخيرااااااااااااااااااااا

ألف حمد الله على سلامتك يا لموسه

وترازى فينا كده على طول

ويارب ترجعيلنا بألف سلامه

حقيقى إنتى وحشانا جدا جدا جدا

وأكيد كل واحد هنا نفسه يطمن عليكى

وصدقينى كلنا بندعيلك من قلبنا

وشكرا يا محمد على رسالتك اللى ريحتنا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## لمسه

محمد يشكر الغاليتين  هايدى وبوسى كات اشكركم اخواتى  :f: 
ويلا مع نهى كماان :Hug2: 



آآآآآه ياهدهوود لو تعرفى اللى حصل لااختك
بس كان عندى أمل بس برضه
 انا مؤمنه وموحده بالله
الحمد لله
ان شاء الله عااااااجى واحكى لك
هايدى ديااااااب عايزه أأقولك بحبك بس
لقتها صغيره قوى قوى عليكى فكرت بكلمه تانيه برضه 
فكرت بكل الكلام لحد مخى مااتشل من التفكير
ولكن بلا فائده لم استطيع ان اجد مااا يساويكى يانبض قلبى
هدهود فاكره آآآآخر مكالمه لنا يوم السفر الساعه الواحد ليلا
صوتك كان معى بودانى ليل نهار وبمنامى 
وانتى تقولى لى أرجعى لى ياداليا 
بت يانهى مستنياكى ..بحبك يالمسه أرجعى لى عشان خاطرى 
ارجعى بسرعه 
وكان به رعشة وخوف وقلق عليا وتوتر رهيب 
وجبتى كل الاسامى لى فى لحظه وحده ولم ترتاحى ياقلبى
أقسم بالله لو أعرف كل ده لكنت اختفيت دون ان يدرى احد
آسفه والله ياقلبى.. وآآآسفه لكم جميعا 
بس عايزه كمان اقولك ...صوتك..حبك..حنانك
ودعاكم كلكم..والله اولا عز وجل
 (كان ترياق دواء شفانى) 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
ولحد دلوقتى مش لقيه كلمه تساويكى
يمكن قلبى لانه  الحياه
او روحى بس الروح لا يملكها غير الله
ف ياقلب نهى ؟
السلام أمنه لسندس الغاليه اخت الغاليه وماما وبابا
وكل من سال عنى
************************* 

أخواتى حقا
أحمد الامبراطور ..محمد سادامان
الف شكر ليكو بجد بجد رجاله جدعه
وانا ندمانه قوى على كل لحظه مرت بيا هنا ولم اتعرف عليكو من زمااان 
سامحونى على تقصيرى معاكو
 اخوات واصدقاء للابد
أحبكم فى الله
********************************
محمد سعد ..مادا
اتعلموها بقا( عساسيل ) تتكتب كده مش اللى انت بتكتبها دى
حافضل أعلم فيك لحد أمتى
 ياربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
برغم اننا مالحقناش نتعرف بس فيك حاجه جميله حساها 
انت رجلا والرجال قليلا
بجد بقا انت مش انسان انت ملاك
والف شكر الان الى ان اعود
***************************
ايمن خطاب
بقلب صافى زى اللبن الحليب اشكرا
لدعائك اللى وصل لقلبى.....لانه من قلبك بجد  وده اللى حسيته.. 
برغم كل اللى كان بيننا من اختلاف فى الرأى
ف (صافى يالبن) ....قول رد بقا انت
الف الف شكر على محاولة الاتصال لتطمئن عليا بنفسك
اشكرك اخى الفاضل والعزيز
**************************

معلشى بقا كلمتين وقفين بزورى
كده ياهلاوى تسيح لااختك عشان 7 جنى ونص
مش تقدر انى بعت البيت والارض والعربيه اللى حيلتنا عشان العمليه كده
ماكنش العشم ده بدل ماتيجى تزورنى وتجيب ظرف صغير اااااااد  كدهو 
فيه عشر ورقات الورقه ب 100 جنى 
وتقول للاعضاء انا رايح للمسه من عنده ......؟ هايجى معايا ويعمل زى
كده ياماجد واهو برضه ممكن اشوفك بقرشين برضه ارضيك بيهم
يعنى بدل ال 7 ونص اخليهم لك عشر جنى
على العموم صبرا والصبر جميل ياجميل لما اجى بس 
********************************

مظلووووووووووووووووووم
وعايزه اقول كمان للاخ مظلوووم الف الف شكر على وقوفك جنبى رغم معرفتنا القليله
وانا عارفه انك مش بتدخل وحاسه كمان انك بتدخل تطمن عليا
وكفايه سؤالك عليا كل شويه بالتليفون
اخى محمد (مظلوووم) الف الف شكر
*************************************

صديقى الصدوق
آيه خلاص همشى من غير ماأقول للعسل شكرا
ده العسل المر ياخوانا ومش اى عسل ده المر بزياده زى ماهو مسمى نفسه
بس انا طول عمرى بقوله العسل المكرر اللى زى الشهد
اشكرك اخى ياصديقى العزيزالغالى على كل اللى عملته معايا
ووقوفك جنبى وسؤالك 
بس برده لسه فى كلام كتير بس اقدر اتحرك
واجى واقعد على الكمبيوترزى الاول
واذا كنت انت  مستنى لمسه هنا فتاكد انك كنت جانبى
زى هايدى بالظبط كانت معايا وجواايا 
ربك بقا لما يريد  (معلشى هى جت كده)
 بعت لى الاخ ميشال السورى مسعف هنا 
صوره تبك الاصل منك وكلامك الكبير اللى اكبر من سنكم
ان شاء المولى لما اجى هاحكى لكم عنه وعمل آيه عشانى
 وقولت له آيه وقالى آيه هو ومداام فيكى
وعلى فكره 
هو اللى بيكتب هذه الرساله لاانى لسه مش بتحرك قوى
ووعدنى انه هايسجل هنا لانه حب المنتدى من كلامى عليه
وهايدخل باسم ميشال السورى (خلو بالكو منه هه)
آه ده اللى خلا باله من اختوكو
والى اللقاء قريبا مع( يوميات لمسه )مع المرض فى ارض الفرينجه

----------


## صافيولا

الف حمدا لله علي سلامتك الغاليه

ونورتي المكان كله

ولما ترجعي ان شاء الله وتشاركي

هاعملك طبخه ماحصلتش في المطبخ طبعا من ايدين صافيولا

حمدا لله علي سلامتك مره تانيه

----------


## لمسه

رسالة إدارية
>> مشغول جداً في هذه اللحظة. الرجاء أعد المحاولة لاحقاً (server ) المزود >>

زهق وملل من ده



 من هنا احب اشكر ميشال على كل اللى عمله معايا
انا بقالى 5 ايام بكتب  الرساله دى على قدى دلوقتى وعلى اد حركتى
وكانت متلغبطه قوى هههههههههههههه
اللى فوق تحت واللى تحت فوق وهو اللى نسقها كده 
وقالى ادخل انا ارد  بس بصراحه انا خفت على الباسورد الا يطمع فيه ويكسل يسجل هو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشكرك اخى العزيز 
يوووووه اهو هايعيط 
خلاص بلاش 

ودلوقتى اقولكو اطمنو على اختكو انا الحمد لله بخير 
ورجعه تانى ان شاء الله اقوى من الاول باذن الله 

الله قولو آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

وأحب اقول كمان لكل البناات اللى بأجمل قاعه المسابقات
كلكم كلكم بحبكم ووحشتونى قوى 
بس لما اجى لكم 
يلا ياحبايب قلبى 
لا اله الا الله.. محمد رسول الله 

وانا ياأمى  وابويا واختى الحنونه بقولك الف حمدالله على سلامتك الغاليه ووحشتينى 
ووحشتى لومااااا اللى مش بتنام الا بيكى 
على العموم الحمد لله ازمه وعدت برحمة ربناااا
الحمد لله 

أخواتك اللى مش قادرين نعيشو من غيرك ياأحب وأغلى الناس

وسيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> محمد يشكر الغاليتين  هايدى وبوسى كات اشكركم اخواتى 
> ويلا مع نهى كماان


*أشكرك يامحمد وإنت منورنا بجد ..* 



> آآآآآه ياهدهوود لو تعرفى اللى حصل لااختك
> بس كان عندى أمل بس برضه
>  انا مؤمنه وموحده بالله
> الحمد لله
> ان شاء الله عااااااجى واحكى لك
> هايدى ديااااااب عايزه أأقولك بحبك بس
> لقتها صغيره قوى قوى عليكى فكرت بكلمه تانيه برضه 
> فكرت بكل الكلام لحد مخى مااتشل من التفكير
> ولكن بلا فائده لم استطيع ان اجد مااا يساويكى يانبض قلبى
> ...


*أكيد لما ترجعي هعرف منك كل حاجه وحشوف كمان يومياتك

قال يعني البت هتعملي فيها بنت الشاطئ

بس بالله عليكِ بلاش الكلام الخايب بتاعك ده

كلامك كتير أوي عليه وأنا معملتش حاجه لكل ده

أهم حاجه رجوعك إنتِ على خير وإن شاء الله كل شئ يبقى أحسن

وحاضر هسلملك على سندس هي كمان كانت بتسأل عنك علطول

ياللا بقى هنتظرك ترجعي بسرعه وبعدين أمانه عليكِ

وإنتِ راجعه خلي سواق الطيار يسوق على مهله

لحسن سمعت إن في لجنه قرب دخولك على مصر 

ياللا خدي بالك من نفسك وأنا منتظراكي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أعتذر للإداره عن خروجنا بعض الشئ

عن مضمون الموضوع لكن سامحونا

لأن دي الطريقه الوحيد للوصول للمسه في لندن 

وللإطمئنان عليها .. فأعتذر عن خروجنا عن المألوف

وأشكركم مقدماً على سعة صدركم والسماح لنا بهذه الردود

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## thereallove

الحمد لله عدد خلقه ومداد كلماته 

منتظرينك اكيد يا لمسه 

ومهما عبرنا ليكي عن شعورنا تجاهك مش هنوفيكي حقك 

ربنا يكملها معاكي ويرجعك بالسلامه ان شاء الله

----------


## pussycat

> محمد يشكر الغاليتين  هايدى وبوسى كات اشكركم اخواتى 
> ويلا مع نهى كماان




لا شكر على واجب يا محمد لمسه أختنا وأكتر تلات أربع خمس شويات كمان


منوره المنتدى كله يا لموسه وفرحتينى أوى لما عرفت إنك متابعه معانا 

وأكيد يا حبيبتى حاسه بقلوبنا كلها معاكى وجنبك وبتدعيلك
ويلا إنتى بس أرجعى وهتشوفى اللى عمرك ما شفتيه هنا

المنتدى كله مفتقد أحلى عصفوره فيه

مفتقدين هزارك وضحكك وخفة دمك وروحك الجميله
من كل قلبى يا لموسه بدعيلك ترجعى لينا بألف سلامه

وزى ما دودو قالتلك بالظبط قولى لسواق الطياره على مهله

وبلاش تعملى فيها أم العريف وتقولى أسوق أنا بداله


ترجعيلنا بألف سلامه

 أموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووه

----------


## mada4top

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين ..الحمد لله رب العرش العظيم
> الحمد لله من وثق به لا يكله إلى غيره
> الحمد لله على كل شيء
> ...


*يابااااااااااااااااااااااااي مافيش فايده ههههههههههههه* 
*حمد لله علي سلامتك يا لموسه يا لمضه ويلا بقي*  
*كفاية دلع وادخلي المنتدي بقي وشاركي معانا*  
*يارب ترجعي بالف سلامة من بلاد الفرنجه ههههههههههه* 
*ال الفرنجه ال هههههه محسساني ان قطز هو اللي كاتب الكلام ده*  
*حمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد لله علي سلامتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك* 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## drmustafa

حمدا لله على سلامتك يالمسة 
ربنا يتم شفائم وترجعيلنا بالسلامة 
وتبعدى بقى من بلاد الفرنجة اللى مش عاجباك دى 
حمد الله على سلامتك

----------


## sad man

[QUOTE=CENTER][SIZE="5"][COLOR="Blue"] 

************************* 

أخواتى حقا
أحمد الامبراطور ..محمد سادامان
الف شكر ليكو بجد بجد رجاله جدعه
وانا ندمانه قوى على كل لحظه مرت بيا هنا ولم اتعرف عليكو من زمااان 
سامحونى على تقصيرى معاكو
 اخوات واصدقاء للابد
أحبكم فى الله
********************************
انا فضلت ادور على اسمى 
وقولت الله هيه نسيتنا ولا ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
يالمسه انتى حد صعب ان حد يعرفه وميحبهوش فى الله
حد نادر الوجود ..طيبه وبراءة مش موجوده اليومين دول
ويكفينا انك تعتبرينا اخواتك بجد
ومتتصوريش فرحنا قد ايه بردودك دى
بس غيبتك طولت علينا قوى
ووحشتينا اوى......
وان شاء الله ترجعيلنا بسرعه بخير وسلامه
ومنتظرين نشوف مشاركاتك تانى معاناوالف حمد الله على سلامتك

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيك يا بنتنا 
وان يشفي كل مرضي المسلمين
المرض ابتلاء من المولي عز وجل ولابد من الصبر عليه
قال تعالي 
والذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
نرجو منك الصبر علي بلاء الله
وادعو الله مخلصا ان يعيدها وكل مغترب سالما عفيا لبلده
وان يكون مرضها في ميزان حسناتها
اللهم امين
*

----------


## sad man

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## روح الاسكندرية

يا رب ترجعي بالف سلامة 

واحسن من الاول يا لمسة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*الحمد لله رب العالمين على نجاح العملية والف شكر يا محمد على طمأنتنا على اختنا العزيزة لمسة ... وربنا يرجعها لارض الوطن إن شاء الله قريبا ... 

ومنتظرينك يا لمسة ..

واللهم اشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين اللهم امين ..*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*



			
				معلشى بقا كلمتين وقفين بزورى
كده ياهلاوى تسيح لااختك عشان 7 جنى ونص
مش تقدر انى بعت البيت والارض والعربيه اللى حيلتنا عشان العمليه كده
ماكنش العشم ده بدل ماتيجى تزورنى وتجيب ظرف صغير اااااااد كدهو
فيه عشر ورقات الورقه ب 100 جنى
وتقول للاعضاء انا رايح للمسه من عنده ......؟ هايجى معايا ويعمل زى
كده ياماجد واهو برضه ممكن اشوفك بقرشين برضه ارضيك بيهم
يعنى بدل ال 7 ونص اخليهم لك عشر جنى
على العموم صبرا والصبر جميل ياجميل لما اجى بس
			
		

لسة شايف الرد ده دلوقتى  

وكويس انى شوفته دلوقتى مش قبل الرد اللى فوق ده 

ليه بقى ؟؟؟

من غير ليه هو كده  

تعرفى يا لمسة المشكلة الكبيرة مش فى العشر ورقات اللى بـ 100 جنيه ..


المشكلة الاكبر 


^


^


^


^


^



مش معايا حق الظرف اللى هحطهم فيه 


إن شاء الله أعمل الجمعية الجاية وأكون حق الظرف وابعتهوملك على طول   بس الواحد خايف بعد ما سكون حق الظرف يكون الظرف غلي 

يلا ادعى معايا إن السولار مش يغلى عشان الظروف هى كمان مش تغلى 

ربنا يطمنا عليكِ دايماً يا أميرة ويكرمك يارب دنيا وأخرة ...

وفى إنتظار عودتك إن شاء الله >>>> مش لاقيين حد نرخم عليه   

ربنا يشفيكِ ويعافيكِ وترجعلنا سالمة غانمة إن شاء الله ...

وحكاية السبعة جنيه ونص دول كانوا زمان أيام ما كانت البيضة ب 75 قرش ... دلوقتى زادوا بقوا 80 قرش   إنت مش بتتابعى النشرات الإقتصادية ولا ايه*

----------


## rosey19

صديقتى الصغيره لمسه..
                      عرفتك من كتاباتك الجميله واسلوبك المشاغب الرقيق..

          تمنيت من الله ان يشفيك وتعودى لاهلك واصدقائك بالف خير.

         والحمد لله العلى القدير الذى استجاب برحمته لدعوات الاصدقاء الذين تمنوا شفائك حبيبتى.

            الحمد لله.....الحمد لله...الحمد لله

           الحمد لله على شفائك,,,وان شاء الله تعودى بالف خير لكل من احبك وتمنى شفائك


 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nour2005

إبنتي ذات الروح الجميلة لمسة 

كلامك ومشاركاتك التي كنا منتظرينها على نار 

أثلجت صدري وأدمعت عيناي من الفرح 

ألف حمد لله على سلامتك لمسة وقريب بإذن الله

نهنئك بعودتك إلى المنتدى سالمة معافاة 

تقبلي مني ومن جميع من أقلقهم غيابك 

خالص المودة والمحبة في الله 

وألف شكر وحمد لله عز وجل الذي أكرمنا جميعا 

بشفائك وإن شاء الله ربنا يتممه على خير .

----------


## thereallove

مستنيين عودتك علي القريب باذن الله 

وان شاء الله ربنا يكمل شفاءك علي خير

----------


## لمسه

أخوانى وأخواتى   أحب اطمنكم على اختكم لمسه 

وهى الحمد لله رب العالمين بخير 
وسوف تصل ان شاء الله الى الاسكندريه فجر يوم الاثنين 

وندعو لها بسلامة الوصول 

ولكم منى كل الحب والتقدير 
محمد اخو لمسه

----------


## غادة جاد

*إن شاء الله ترجع بألف مليون سلامة*
*الحمد لله*
*الحمد لله*
*الحمد لله*
*الحمد لله على سلامتك يا لمسة*
*وربنا يجازيك خير على كل لحظة عشتيها في الموقف الصعب ده*
*والحمد لله على كل حال*
*وحشتيني قوي*
*وبأحبك قوي قوي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ღ♥ღبحبكم ووحشتونى قوى لمسه ღ♥ღ*
*وإحنا كمان بنحبك يا لمسه*
*وربنا يشفيكى* 
*وترجعى للمنتدى*
*فى أسرع وقت بإذن الله*
*علشان كلنا نغنى مع بعض*
*سالمه يا سلامه*
*رحنا وجينا بالسلامه*

----------


## لمسه

> *ღ♥ღبحبكم ووحشتونى قوى لمسه ღ♥ღ*
> *وإحنا كمان بنحبك يا لمسه*
> *وربنا يشفيكى* 
> *وترجعى للمنتدى*
> *فى أسرع وقت بإذن الله*
> *علشان كلنا نغنى مع بعض*
> *سالمه يا سلامه*
> *رحنا وجينا بالسلامه*








اشكرك اخى القدير على شعورك الرقيق الجميل  :f2: 

واكيد اكيد اللى هاتفرح به لمسه بجد زى انا مافرحت كده

وهى الحمد لله رب العالمين بخير 
وسوف تصل ان شاء الله الى الاسكندريه فجر يوم الاثنين 

وندعو لها بسلامة الوصول  :Plane: 

ولكم منى كل الحب والتقدير 
محمد اخو لمسه :f2:  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> محمد يشكر الغاليتين  هايدى وبوسى كات اشكركم اخواتى 
> ويلا مع نهى كماان
> 
> 
> 
> آآآآآه ياهدهوود لو تعرفى اللى حصل لااختك
> بس كان عندى أمل بس برضه
>  انا مؤمنه وموحده بالله
> الحمد لله
> ...


يخرب بيوتكوا أنا عيطت 
بس لما ترجعي يا بت يا داليا ياللي إسمك نهى  :: 
وده ليكي يا بنوتة قلبي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جاء لنا هذا البيان ... 

وصلت لمسه أرض الوطن على خير

والأن هي وسط أسرتها

ولما حالتها تستقر ح تدخل تطمنكم بنفسها

إنتهى البيان*

----------


## sad man

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جاء لنا هذا البيان ... 
> 
> وصلت لمسه أرض الوطن على خير
> 
> والأن هي وسط أسرتها
> 
> ولما حالتها تستقر ح تدخل تطمنكم بنفسها
> ...





الحمد لله 
ربنا استجاب لدعواتنا ورجعت بالسلامه

وان شاء الله ربنا يتمها على خير وترجع وتشارك معانا
وتبقى زيى الاول وأحسن كمان ان شاء الله



وعقبال روح لما ترجع لينا بالسلامه هيه كمان ان شاء الله
ونرجع نتلم كلنا مع بعض زيى الاول
يااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## rosey19

الف حمدا لله على سلامتك ابنتى لمسه

                                   ربنا يبارك لك فى صحتك ويتم شفاكى على خير

                                تقبلى محبتى ودعواتى لك بالشفاء.

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

الحمد لله الذى شفى لمسه 
فلك ربى الشكر والحمد والثناء الى ماتشاء 
والف حمد لله على سلامتك يالمسه 
والف مبروك للمنتدى برجوع البرنسيسة من تانى
اخوكى الصغير/ادهم

----------


## لمسه

> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> 
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
> ...


ماما نور  :f:  :Kiss2: 
الف شكر لكى واسفه والله على القلق ::uff:: 

الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخلة جنتك آمين

لك تحيتي معطره بالياسمين

----------


## لمسه

> الف حمدا لله علي سلامتك الغاليه
> 
> ونورتي المكان كله
> 
> ولما ترجعي ان شاء الله وتشاركي
> 
> هاعملك طبخه ماحصلتش في المطبخ طبعا من ايدين صافيولا
> 
> حمدا لله علي سلامتك مره تانيه


اخى العزيز  :f: 

الف شكر لك الف مره ومره 
وانت كمان انا ندمت اللى متعرفتش بيك من زمان  ::'(: 

اه انا جيت بس والله ياخى لسه تعبانه ارجوك اعفينى من اكلك ومطبخك
انا سمعت انك بتعمل اكل بس آيه قنابل قصدى يهبل
معلشى بقا المره دى بس اوعدك المره اللى جايه لالالا منكن ابدا اه 

حرااااااااااااااااااااااام 
بس انا خلصت وماشيه خلاص 




الله





انا كنت جايه وركبه ده ::shit:: 
راح فيييييييييين 

راح فييييين 


بتقولو مين خده عالو صوتكو ياجدعااااان 

يالهووووووووووووووى 
بتقولو صافولا مزنوق فيه ودبحه عشان العزووومه 
طب اروح ازااااى انا بقاااااااااااااااا

يالهووووووووى لما اجرى اللى يخدنى يعملنى رز باللبن بالمهلبيه والشطه والتقلايه 

ربنا على القوى ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
واذا كنت قوى فيه اقوى 



اما اجرى يافكيك









اخى الجميل ذات الروح المرحه اللذيذ :BRAWA: 
لك تحيتي معطره بالياسمين  :f:  :BRAWA:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## mada4top

> ********************************
> 
> محمد سعد ..مادا
> اتعلموها بقا( عساسيل ) تتكتب كده مش اللى انت بتكتبها دى
> حافضل أعلم فيك لحد أمتى
> ياربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> برغم اننا مالحقناش نتعرف بس فيك حاجه جميله حساها 
> انت رجلا والرجال قليلا
> بجد بقا انت مش انسان انت ملاك
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه مش بقولكم ما فيش فايدة هي نفس اللماضه برضو هههههههه* 
*يا استاذة لمسه انتي اللي كنتي كتباها كده وانا بكتب زيك يا عسسيييل اصدي عساسيل ههههههه* 
*ياربناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عليكي انتي ههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يالمسه ويرجعك بالسلامة* 
*وبجد بجد مش عارف اكتب ايه ولا اقولك ايه*  
*بس كل اللي هقوله انك تستاهلي كل خير وانك عضوه محبوبه جدا جدا بينا و.... مشعارف بجد*


 
*بصي من الاخر بطلي لماضه ودلع وارجعي بقي زهقينا تاني وهنستحملك وامرنا الي الله*








 
*في انتظار مشاركاتك وغلاستك من جديد هههههههههههههه*

----------


## لمسه

> الخبر دة فاجانى جداً يا هايدى وقلقنى فعلاً على لمسة
> يا رب إن شاء الله يشفيها ونطمن عليها كلنا ويا ريت تطمنينا عليها دايماً
> يا هايدى لغاية ماترجع بالسلامة وتطمنا بنفسها 
> أشكرك هايدى على لفتتك الرقيقة دى
> تحياتى...,,


جى جى  والله حبيبتى انا آسفه مش بايدى والله  :No: 

والف شكر لدعاكى اللى من قلبك ووصل لقلبى وشفانى بفضل من الله ودعاكم

اشكرك حبيبتى والله ::k::

----------


## لمسه

الى كل من زارنى هنا ..واتشرفت بتوقيعه :BRAWA: 
الى كل من دعالى بصدق ومن قلبه ::h:: 

انا هنا اليوم بينكم بفضل من الله عز وجل ثم دعاكم :Hug2: 


أكثر من رائع ... أن تمد يدك .. فتجد من يصافحك بحب .. ::$: 
 و تفتح قلبك .. فتجد من ينصت إليك بصدق ..  :Love: 
و تصرخ .. فتجد من يستقبل صرختك بإخلاص .. :f2: 
 و تبكي .. فتجد من يجمع دموعك بوفاء ..  :f2: 
وتمرض .. فتجد من يدعو لك ويسامحك .. :f2: 
 والتسامح ..هو أن تكون مفتوح القلب ,  :f2: 
وتستمتع بالسلام النفسي والوجداني مع الحياة , :f2: 

 فلكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام مع خالص تحياتي العطرية  :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2:  ..احبك ياهايدى :f2: 
 :f2: لمسه

----------


## a_leader

ياربى على كده

و الله ماكنت اعرف اى حاجة من الكلام ده كله

لمسه

الحمد لله على سلامتك 

الف مليون سلامة

 :f:

----------


## لمسه

> ياربى على كده
> 
> و الله ماكنت اعرف اى حاجة من الكلام ده كله
> 
> لمسه
> 
> الحمد لله على سلامتك 
> 
> الف مليون سلامة



اكيد لاتعرف وانا عارفه لانك لم تكن موجود

اشكرك على مشعرك النبيله :y: 


الله يسلامك اخى الفاضل  :good: 

لك كل  الشكر  :good:

----------


## باسم مصر أتحدث

الحمد لله رب العالمين على سلامتك
ربنا يديم عليكي الصحة والعافية

----------


## لمسه

> الحمد لله رب العالمين على سلامتك
> ربنا يديم عليكي الصحة والعافية



الف الف شكر لك ولشعورك الجميل 






> الى كل من زارنى هنا ..واتشرفت بتوقيعه
> الى كل من دعالى بصدق ومن قلبه
> 
> انا هنا اليوم بينكم بفضل من الله عز وجل ثم دعاكم
> 
> 
> أكثر من رائع ... أن تمد يدك .. فتجد من يصافحك بحب ..
>  و تفتح قلبك .. فتجد من ينصت إليك بصدق .. 
> و تصرخ .. فتجد من يستقبل صرختك بإخلاص ..
> ...

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ايمن خطاب
> بقلب صافى زى اللبن الحليب اشكرا
> لدعائك اللى وصل لقلبى.....لانه من قلبك بجد  وده اللى حسيته.. 
> برغم كل اللى كان بيننا من اختلاف فى الرأى
> ف (صافى يالبن) ....قول رد بقا انت
> الف الف شكر على محاولة الاتصال لتطمئن عليا بنفسك
> اشكرك اخى الفاضل والعزيز
> 
> **************************
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. لمسه 


لا شكر على واجب أختي الفاضلة لمسه ، أنا لم أفعل شيء ،،

ونحمد الله على عودتك للمشاركة من جديد واستردادك لعافيتك 

ونحن في انتظار يوميات لمسه مع المرض في بلاد الفرنجة 

ويقولون دائماً .. أن وراء كل رجل عظيم إمرأة أعظم منه ،،

ولكن هل فعلاً وراء كل إمرأة عظيمة رجل وقف إلى جوارها 

وهنا أقصد بالطبع الطبيب الجراح خطيبـــك د/ بـهـاء سرور 

والذي تم إعلان خطوبتكما بالمنتدى منذ فترة على الرابط :
 ♥ مبروووووك لأجمل عروسه فى المنتدى " خطوبه سعيده يا لمســــــه " ♥ 



هو طبيب جراح .. وبكل تأكيد قد كان له دور محوري هنا 

بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما في الخير دائماً ،

وفي انتظار تلك اليوميات الإنسانية 

تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## a_leader

و بما ان سيادتك خلاص رجعتى بالسلامة يا فندم و بئيتى بتقتبسى المواضيع  :: 

يسعدنى و يشرفنى اقدم لك الهدية دى


و نحمد الله على الشفاء و نسأله تعالى ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك

----------

